# Aikedo Free books



## aikedo-boy (Oct 30, 2002)

hi all
i'm a beginner at aikedo.i have searched the net for aikedo free books and i didn't find anything except a one called the expert of aikedo or something like this.guys do anyone of u have free books about aikedo explains movments,techinques and so on like the master course of aikedo.if u have plzz pass it to me.


aikedo-boy


----------



## arnisador (Oct 31, 2002)

I don't know of any. What was the link for the one you found?


----------



## Yari (Nov 1, 2002)

Yeah! A link to that book would be great. I havn't heard of any at all (free books on the net about Aikido).


/Yari


----------



## SET_Coo (Nov 21, 2002)

its spellede aikido, not akedo. sorry it was just really bugging me. im one of those perfectionist freaks.


----------



## phoenix277 (Nov 28, 2002)

dude ur teacher should be helping u if ur stuck with any moves :jediduel: :samurai: :yinyang:


----------



## Humble artist (Dec 24, 2002)

Not a single free book that I would know of.
But there are a lot to buy if you are interested and lots of information on aikido on www.

Besides,there is a good site on collected thoughts of Morihei Ueshiba called "art of peace" ("art of peace" is one of his books,so they probably relate) I do not have the link,but just do a search under that name on "google".


----------



## Phil Elmore (Dec 24, 2002)

> its spellede aikido, not akedo. sorry it was just really bugging me. im one of those perfectionist freaks.



It's spelled "spelled," not "spellede."  The first letter of the first word in every sentence is capitalized, not lower-case.  The contraction "I'm" uses an apostrophe between the "I" and the "m," and "I" must be capitalized.  The contraction "it's," when it stands for "it is" and is not the possessive form of "it" (which is not a contraction anyway, being "its"), also uses an apostrophe.  Additionally, one generally places a comma in most sentences beginning with "Sorry," because "Sorry" is one thought, while the material that comes after it supports that thought.

Sorry, I'm one of those perfectionist freaks.


----------



## Humble artist (Dec 24, 2002)

Actually it is originally "aikibudo" or some other names.

   

May this end here,back to art of peace for now.

I agree with previous comment that it is best to find a teacher since aikido is one of those arts,I think,where it is of extreme importance to train with a partner.
If you wish,you might practice basic tai-sabaki,breathing exercises and possibly ukemi etc. which can be done alone (and of course staff forms) but again I note that even with this stuff there is the danger of learning bad habits and taking them on the mats.


----------

